# Test prop injection sites?



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

8 week test prop cycle:

Ill be using different injection sites to avoid scar tissue but where?

Ill be doin 150-200 eod and want to know how to cycle sites throughout each week?

I.e sites, pin sizes and time of day

I'll be injecting myself so no crazy sites where u need a third arm......????

Cheers in advance.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

rotate left/right shoulder, outer quad, ars... i allways thought prop was supposed to wreck but this rip blend i have doesnt hurt at all lol, i dont get it  , just feels dull ache on the day, then day after like ive done side raises.


----------



## SS29 (Nov 20, 2008)

Prop ruins my quads, so i rotate shoulders, glutes and perhaps triceps if i am jabbing every day.


----------



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

SS29 said:


> Prop ruins my quads, so i rotate shoulders, glutes and perhaps triceps if i am jabbing every day.


What's the secret to jabbing tri's. Sounds a bit special


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

i only run prop for 4 weeks at a time but jab it at 200mg a time 4 days a week.delts and glutes,dont think i could last 8 weeks lol.


----------



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

So wot size/colour pins are people using for each site?

Does anyone heat juice or muscle before injection?

Cheers


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

aza said:


> So wot size/colour pins are people using for each site?
> 
> Does anyone heat juice or muscle before injection?
> 
> Cheers


green to withdraw it from the vial, blue to jab.


----------



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> green to withdraw it from the vial, blue to jab.


For all sites?. Does it depend on muscle size?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm doing quads, glutes, pecs

Blues for glutes, oranges for quads and pecs


----------



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

Lewy_h said:


> I'm doing quads, glutes, pecs
> 
> Blues for glutes, oranges for quads and pecs


Lewy h,

U doin a prop cycle at the minute or done one in the past?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

aza said:


> Lewy h,
> 
> U doin a prop cycle at the minute or done one in the past?


On a rip blend cycle that's got prop in mate


----------



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

Lewy_h said:


> On a rip blend cycle that's got prop in mate


Whats your prop routine & dosage then mate?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

aza said:


> Whats your prop routine & dosage then mate?


Doing 1.5ml of the blend every other day, it's 90mg test prop per ml


----------



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

Lewy_h said:


> Doing 1.5ml of the blend every other day, it's 90mg test prop per ml


How long you into your cycle? You seen good gains from prop? What else you takin?

Cheers


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

aza said:


> How long you into your cycle? You seen good gains from prop? What else you takin?
> 
> Cheers


Into fifth week now, lifts are up, and libidos through the roof I'm taking tren and masteron with that.


----------



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

Lewy_h said:


> Into fifth week now, lifts are up, and libidos through the roof I'm taking tren and masteron with that.


Same doses of prop but with winny and tamoxifen. Start in a few weeks.

What's your diet, training like? Picking your brains here mate :beer:


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

aza said:


> Same doses of prop but with winny and tamoxifen. Start in a few weeks.
> 
> What's your diet, training like? Picking your brains here mate :beer:


Keep the tamoxifen for pct, get some arimidex and take 0.5mg eod.

Diets pretty crap to be honest haha, and training I'm just doing 5 day split separate body part a day, abs 3 times a week


----------



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

Lewy_h said:


> Keep the tamoxifen for pct, get some arimidex and take 0.5mg eod.
> 
> Diets pretty crap to be honest haha, and training I'm just doing 5 day split separate body part a day, abs 3 times a week


Without sounding g*y, is your avatar pic from your current cycle?

You doin any CArdio


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

aza said:


> Without sounding g*y, is your avatar pic from your current cycle?
> 
> You doin any CArdio


Yeah that's me took the other day, just once a week if that. I just go on the stepper and do an inclined fast walk on the treadmill


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

wish i was jacked with c.v once a week lol


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Draw with green jab with blue, I rotated right and left quad for the first week but kept hitting a nerve in the left so just kept on jabbing the right quad, I read about jabbing glutes so moved onto them but could have jabbed my right quad happily till the end of the cycle no scare tissue and very little pip.......only jabbed 1ml eod of PC Test P


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I am doing 1.5ml of fastrip, just started, am taking 0.5 Adex per day is that too much?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Hendrix said:


> I am doing 1.5ml of fastrip, just started, am taking 0.5 Adex per day is that too much?


Ive just been taking the arimidex eod, not even sure how your meant to check wether your dosage is right or not


----------



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

Just bin reading on tamoxifen and arimidex. Seems I've got my wires crossed. Thought tamoxifen would give same support to cycle as arimidex. Am I way off?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Lewy_h said:


> Ive just been taking the arimidex eod, not even sure how your meant to check wether your dosage is right or not


Yeah mate, if you asked 5 people, probably get 5 different answers lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

aza said:


> Just bin reading on tamoxifen and arimidex. Seems I've got my wires crossed. Thought tamoxifen would give same support to cycle as arimidex. Am I way off?


yes.

in a nutshell, adex reduces estrogen levels where as nolva only blocks estrogen conversion at the breast tissue, I would personally chose an AI anyday over a serm because I dont tolerate high estrogen well at all and i am far less surpressed when I come off...if im even gonna come off any more.

personally I use aromisin as adex destroys my lipids and liver values to the equivalent of a 70 year old.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> rotate left/right shoulder, outer quad, ars... i allways thought prop was supposed to wreck but this rip blend i have doesnt hurt at all lol, i dont get it  , just feels dull ache on the day, then day after like ive done side raises.


You wona try pc one rip then buddy, jab my quad, can't walk properly for 3 days lol pip off it is unbelievable!


----------



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

So gonna do:

Weeks

1-8 test P @ 150 eod (cheers for the site help)

1-8 winny @ 50 ed

With this cycle what do people recommend with regards to tamoxifen and arimidex doses?

I've got s**t loads of tamoxifen but not any arimidex. Got to speak to my supplier on availability and price.

First cycle so unsure weather prone to gyno / high estrogen......... :confused1:

What do you lot reckon? How should I approach it?

Cheers


----------



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

.bump.


----------



## Stoke25 (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------

